# Asa Di Waar



## pami (Jan 10, 2005)

Can someone please help me understand the differene between 'kirtani asa di waar' and /non -kirtani
What is the significance of this paath?
Please suggest a paath that helps with fulfilling the desires. I am struggling with an issue for several years now.
Thank you
Pami


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 11, 2005)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.


dear pami ji,

the Asa Ki Vaar - non kirtani is the Vaar as it appears in the Guru Garnth Ji at the end of raag Aaasa.

The Kirtani Aasa Ki Vaar is what kirtaniyas and raagis sing durign Kirtan of this Vaar..these have many chhands and shabads from various other banis aded to teh original Vaar. Thus some raagis sing for 90 minutes others can sing for more than that....some sing a few chhakas and others complete all chhakaas. The Shabads are taken from other bansi and added in for effects. This kirtani var is also available in gutkas and and shabad kirtan pothi.

The Dhuni is Tunda Asraja ki dhuni. SDO mahinder Singh at www.shabadvartara.com sings the original dhunis.
listen and give it a try.

Hope this helps.


jarnail Singh

NB. ALL Gurbani fulfills all desires as per GURMATT. Send me an email and i will try to look for some shabds that directly relate to some issues. But rest assured that ALL GURBANI is DHUR ki AYEE jin SAGLEE CHINT MITAYEE..saglee chint means ALL CHINT WORRIES etc...adn No shabad is "bad" or "good" as is the popular misconception. It is just a matter how we interpret Guur Ji's HUKM.  Dont hesitate. Guur Ji is always ready to help His Bhagats.


----------



## jag1t (Jul 8, 2006)

> Would appreciate any information about interpretation of aasa di waar available on the internet.




Dear Jag1t Ji

I m not sure whetehr you are looking for steek interp=retation of Asaa Di Vaar or just translation

In case u are lookinfg for translation over internet then here is the link where you can asses three different translations of asaa di vaar 
Page 462, Line 19
Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


I know this rep=ly may be quite late in terms of time since u asked for it but just came accros this today



Jatinder Singh


----------



## Sewadaarni (Jul 20, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.
> 
> The Dhuni is Tunda Asraja ki dhuni. SDO mahinder Singh at www.shabadvartara.com sings the original dhunis.
> listen and give it a try.
> ...


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2010)

LifeWithSoul ji

Please stay on the topic of Asa ke Vaar. Or start a new thread. Thank you


----------

